# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  LOGOS MAGIA POTAGIA 2

## DarkHairy

segunda tanda de logos....

----------


## lop1

:shock:  sin palabras (como los haces¿?)
Alucinantes, me gusta mucho el primero
Saludos

----------


## DarkHairy

gracias por el cumplido.... los hago con photoshop... :twisted:  salu2

----------


## lop1

¿Se pueden hacer solo con el photoshop? jo pues me voy a poner un rato a ver que me sale...
Saludos

----------


## halexx

¿De donde sacas esas letritas?¿¿¿



saludosssss

----------


## DarkHairy

no las "saco" de ningun lado amigo las hago yo mismo en photoshop..... saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Por aquí hay alguno que quiere conseguir un 15% de descuento en lugar del 10....   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

(Muy chulos)

----------


## zarkov

Hola, soy nuevo y ya he llegado a los 50 mensajes.

¿A quién le tengo que mandar el mensaje para conseguir el 15% de descuento?

















 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## DarkHairy

15% de descuento en que?  :shock:

----------


## cor3

Esto cualquier principiante lo puede hacer..

*Aqui dejo las explicaciones de las letras..*


 Letras fuego






Letras Rayos 

y muchos más


 :Lol:

----------


## DarkHairy

¬¬".... siempre tiene q aver alguien q agrede..... ya se q cualqueir principiante lo puede hacer por  q sos tutoriales basicos de photoshop..... no precisas aclaralro de esa manera.....

----------


## Damael

cor3, desde luego que no haces honor a tu firma.
Y otra cosa, ¿que pensarías al hacer un juego de magia te dijeran que cualquier principiante lo puede hacer y remitirte a la explicación del juego en el Canuto ?.
No quitar la ilusión es uno de los lemas principales del mago.
Enhorabuena DarkHairy, aunque sea "sencillo" te los has currado.

----------


## DarkHairy

gracias damael.....

----------


## cor3

> ¿De donde sacas esas letritas?¿¿¿
> 
> 
> 
> saludosssss



Simplemente respondía a halexx que el también lo quiere hacer..


Trabajo como diseñador y nunca voy a males preciar el trabajo de nadie en este campo por que se lo que cuesta por muy sencillo que sea...

pero parecer que aquí cada uno se toma las respuestas como quiere..

pero no fue mi intención ofender ni mucho menos el trabajo de este chico.

Estáis a la que saltáis. :x

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Aunque cualquier principiante lo pueda hacer, són bastante guapas esas letras eh? :D

----------


## shark

que nadie se me ofenda , pero lo primero que te enseñan en diseño es que saber usar un filtro no es diseñar.

----------


## ign

> que nadie se me ofenda , pero lo primero que te enseñan en diseño es que saber usar un filtro no es diseñar.


Que me lo digan a mí, que este año me he vuelto loco para hacer algunos trabajos en esa asignatura.

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## letang

Pues yo precisamente estudio diseño industrial, y precisamente "identidad del ambiente corporativo" o sea, imagen de empresa, logotipos, etc...
Y desgraciadamente es una de esas tareas que se ha llenado de un intrusismo profesional exagerado.

Un par de filtros extraños y se piensan que han creado un logotipo, y como el consumidor profano se deja engañar por las apariencias, así nos va.

Las imágenes de la página anterior pueden ser grafismos curiosos, pero jamás serían logotipos, antes que nada porque los logotipos, al menos actualmente, tienden al minimalismo, a las tintas planas,  las formas geométricas sencillas. Además un logotipo tiene que tener una carga de contenido muy compleja, tiene que representar los valores y características de la empresa, no es un medio en el que expresar las florituras que sabe usar el diseñador, para eso está el arte, no el diseño.

Por cierto, no sé por qué tomáis a mal la respuesta de cor3, efectivamente si esos gráficos están hechos con un tutorial, no hay nada malo en enseñarlo a los demás. Esto no es magia, en la magia se guarda el secreto, pero en el diseño gráfico no, se comparte.
Y entiendo su respuesta porque cuando alguien le preguntó al que hizo los dibujos, el otro contestó "no las saco de ningún lado, las hago yo" como atribuyéndose el mérito de esa combinación de filtros. ¿Qué pensaría el verdadero autor de esos tutoriales, la persona que trabajó e investigó para conseguir esos efectos y que después gentilmente los ofreció a su comunidad? ¿Qué pensaría de alguien que usa sus conocimientos y después no los comparte sino que se los atribuye?

Bueno, dejo de escribir ya porque estos temas de "logotipos" y "diseños" me tocan un poco el alma.
A quien realmente le guste el tema del diseño gráfico o los logotipos, que estudie la carrera pertinente, os aseguro que si os gusta, es una carrera muy interesante.

Un saludo.

----------


## Kirk

> Las imágenes de la página anterior pueden ser grafismos curiosos, pero jamás serían logotipos, antes que nada porque los logotipos, al menos actualmente, tienden al minimalismo, a las tintas planas,  las formas geométricas sencillas. Además un logotipo tiene que tener una carga de contenido muy compleja, tiene que representar los valores y características de la empresa, no es un medio en el que expresar las florituras que sabe usar el diseñador, para eso está el arte, no el diseño.


Sabes de lo que hablas.

----------


## cor3

gracias letang por tu respuesta...,la verdad que tienes toda la razón. 

Comentar también que crear un logotipo es uno de los trabajos mas laboriosos en este campo se suele cobrar bastante dinero por ello y suele llevar muchas horas de pruebas de colores formas etc...


Una mala imagen corporativa puede causar muchos problemas en el futuro..

Ejemplos..







Y ya que estamos hablando sobre logotipos.. comentar que la ultima polémica por la creación de un logotipo es el logotipo de las olimpiadas de Londres 2012




no solo están encontra del mal diseño si no que también por lo que se ha pagado por el.. 400.000 £ al cambio.. 588,504.39€.

----------


## letang

cor, te ha faltado el logo de Londres animado xD

Contenido adulto:
http://img9.imagepile.net/img9/12224...gschpunken.gif

----------

